# SW-Equipment issue (First SW)



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi. my name is allan, i've been jumping around the forum here and there. some of you might seen me around  I'm planning to start a saltwater tank in the summer if i can i'm doing all my research on livestock, coral and equipment atm

but i'm currently stuck on a skimmer (i'm pretty sure its better if i have one) and flow. for a tank thats around 34G (tank is a cube shape, with DIY sump) what skimmer and flow device would you recommand me for this nano? 
i need to find a skimmer to finish design my sump so i can build it. i have all the acrylic panel for it already  then i can start building the tank stand to fit everything in but need to figure out what skimmer would be good so i dont build something to small 

looking for recommandations on skimmer and flow (with price will be great)
*was thinking about he MP20 (vortech) <-is that enough flow..(and its like $300 ..<--is that corrent? )

i'm also thinging abut getting the ATI sunpower 24" with 4 T5HO (thinking for about 24-39 watts T5s. would that be enough for SPS? for them to at least colour up nicely? 24watts = 2.8watts/per gallon , 39= 4.5w/per G or do i need more? (i'll decide on colour combination later on)

thanks for the input and sorry for the noob questions 

-allan


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Oooh, nice choices on flow and lighting. If you haven't already ordered them, look into ordering them from Aquarium Specialty in the states. Have them ship USPS to avoid excessive brokerage charges. A friend of mine ordered his ATI PM 4x24w recently from them since it was a lot cheaper than any Canadian retailer, even after shipping. And they're WTAC endorsed too!

As for your skimmer, how much are you looking to spend? If you can find a used Deltec MCE 300, it'll be about $250, which is probably the best choice. A Reef Dynamics/Nano ReefSystems skimmer might be a good cheaper choice too.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

like you said in your post. i rather get something that does the job and gets my water clear even if i over feed  then something that just by nd by. 

how much did the MP20 and the ATI sunpower cost? Aquarium Specialty? <--i'll check that out 
and i think 250 is resonable for a skimmer right? LOL  probably going to take a few looks around some LFS (lucky, bigals, seaUmarine, etc) to get all the prices and selection and compare it with the Aquarium Specialty price too  so i know what im getting and my choices  I have some zoa fraggs waiting for me so i wanna get started asap!  looking for a job already too!

ameeplec. -> if you dont mind, when i get to designing my sump, it'll be greaet if i can ask you a few question about it in the near future 

ps: i soo want the H&S External Skimmer A110-F2000 but its soo expensive 
i was thinking maybe a H&S 90-F1000 which is 300 (50$ more then MCE 300) 
what do you think?

(i might just order everthing from Aquarium specialty  looks awesome)


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

bump- can someone tell me if this skimmer is alright? or would you recommand another?


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.reefland.com/forum/sale-...ew-h-s-external-skimmer-model-a110-f2000.html


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

External skimmers perform better if it's fed from the drain line of the aquarium than pumped from a PH in the sump or T'd from the return pump.

I suggest the A110-F2000 size as the Aquabee 2000/2001 pumps are more reliable.

HTH


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

o cool, the A110 is kind of out of my budget but i;ll see. so you saying to not put the skimmer into the sump? =\ i was planning to do that from the beginning =\


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You can put the external skimmer "in sump" but as mentioned, it performs better if it's fed from the drain line from the aquarium vs other means. The in-sump model of the A110-F2000 is cheaper and will perform well as long as the section of the sump where it's placed is of constant water level.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, there are fewer issues w/AB pumps than with Sedra/Gen-X NW pumps. Now that ER is basically out of business, from what I hear, one has to keep in mind customer support for issues arising. Octopus/SWC customer support here in the GTAA, IME, is a PITA.

JME


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Isn't Reef Dynamics continuing with the ER warranty services?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes they are but to help aln here, I was suggesting a skimmer which he will encounter the least amount issues down the road . Don't get me wrong, I like ER products but they do have their quirks that has to be factored into the enjoyment of SW ststem.

IME with NW pumps from Sedra and Gen-X, they have quite a hum so if you are noise sensitive or have an ear for sound that may interfere with enjoyment from an A/V entertainment system, you aren't going to like it .


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

SOo much info LOL. i was checking aquarium specialty out and the A110-f2000 is like 450+ (external) and there seems to be a problem anyways they dont sell H&S products out of the US..so im guessing they wont ship it here for me 

and yah noise is an issue..=\ with all these names i dont know where to start
so i'm looking for something around 300-350? that can skim up to 50-100gallons? <--was told that would be good and silent!  
you can just recommand me a name and i'll search for review  unless your using one that you find great 
(also where can i buy it? local LFS? online?) since i was hype about the H&S but not anymore =(

http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=34


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm...probably due to dealer territory but I can't think of anyone with the H&S dealer rights in Canada.

If you are not hell bent on an external skimmer, there's the Tunze 9010. DEAD silent and $371.45USD @AS. Ken @SeaUMarine sells Tunze and though a bit more (call for $$$), at least you have someone local to get help should you have any issues. Something to think about and support a local independent LFS .


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

have any insump recommadation as backup?  and i love seaUmarine maybe i'll go in this weekend and talk to the owner and see what he thinks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

In terms of vibrational noise, the quiet NW pumps where you can get Canadian support are:

Tunze
Red Dragon/Askol
AquaBee

The skimmer body really is the vessel, what you are looking for is the heart; the NW pump.

HTH


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a Tunze 9010. While it's relatively quiet, I feel that there's more to skim in my tank than the skimmate it produces.

I've heard good things about Reef Octopus. Check it out at bulk reef supply or blake's living reef online stores.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

oo okay thanks yuri  i'll check that out.

the Octopus Extreme Protein Skimmer OCT-EXT-160 looks really nice  with cone too! and its a bit cheaper then H&S and its already at canadian price  thanks for the links
is bulk reef supply in US? or CAN?


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

i heard reef octopus is good.. i go to this web site www.reefphillipines.com and most of the members here has reef octopus..


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

mr_brixs said:


> i heard reef octopus is good.. i go to this web site www.reefphillipines.com and most of the members here has reef octopus..


cool  im gunna call the shipping company and see whats happening with the H&S skimmer if it doesnt work out then for sure an octopus skimmer  heard its very smooth and very quite.


----------

